# going out of town the 8-20th



## Firefur (Feb 10, 2011)

hi i'm going out of town for about two weeks my tank is timed so i dont see that as a problem but i have no one who can feed my frogs would it be alright to put a small fly culture in with them? how long can they go without eating? any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Auto feeders
Check it out


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...ore-offered-products-only-se-fruit-flies.html

Same Product but this thread explains the auto feeder.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I make shorter cultures and cover the top with a sandwich bag, rubber banded to the culture with a single hole. I have since used a plastic lid with two hole punched holes on opposite sides and used a safety pin to add air holes. If your frogs are fat, a few days of no feeding is fine.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

JJuchems said:


> If your frogs are fat, a few days of no feeding is fine.


That's a 12 day stretch though. Isn't that too long to not feed?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have dumped double the normal feeding and left for 8-9 days (when I got married) to come home to eggs every where from my tincs. It depends on how well fed they are prior to leaving. My guess is the amount of flies I dumped in last a few days. I also use micro fauna.

Conduct a search, there are plenty of old threads on what to do before vacations and such.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Just a word of caution on those auto feeders (if you decided to go that route) it says on their site


> CAUTION: These Auto Feeders will crash if they come into contact with a misting system, while in use please turn off all misting systems. If you do not then the culture will crash!


I'm sure it's a fine product, just an FYI to save you a headache.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

PeanutbuttER said:


> That's a 12 day stretch though. Isn't that too long to not feed?


If your frogs are fat like most in the hobby.. in a word no.. I wouldn't think twice about it for most of my frogs. 

If you are worried about a misting system flooding a culture, you can make a feeder with a foam plug in the center of the lid. The piece of the foam plug that is going to be inside the culture should have a V cut into it, with a slit that extends to the top of the plug. A piece of airline tubing is inserted into the slit and is placed at the top of the V cut. The V will direct the flies into the tube and through the tube into the culture. You can control the rate at which the flies enter the enclosure by pushing the tube further out through the notch (further into the culture) as it changes how the V funnels the flies to the tube. If you have a misting system that vibrates the culture, this will cause the flies to climb up to the top of the culture and ecape into the enclosure feeding the frogs. You can place a piece of orange into the tank to further encourage the flies. 

Ed


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Very helpful especially since many people are leaving for vacation over the summer.


----------



## SeFruitFlies (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello Firefur,

My Partner and I have been using the Auto Feeders for years! and they are such a time and worry saver when cutting down time spent feeding or even going out of town.

I know its too late now, but for future reference the Auto Feeders last a good 10-14 days. And if you do in fact have a misting system, you can simply have someone take out the feeders for a brief moment until the mister finishes.

These little guys may look small but the product speaks for itself. You def get the bang for your buck with these.

Any questions you may have about these or anything else, just shoot me an email 

[email protected]


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Frog sitter is the only way to go for that long.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

SeFruitFlies said:


> Hello Firefur,
> 
> My Partner and I have been using the Auto Feeders for years! and they are such a time and worry saver when cutting down time spent feeding or even going out of town.
> 
> ...


Hello SE fruit flies, 
just for future referance what is the differance between your "fresh auto feeders" and your "producing auto feeders" ? and the media you sell for 30 cultures, is that a 1 lb bag 0r 1/2 lb bag?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

You'd probably be better off emailing them instead of posting the question here.

A "fresh" culture would be one made very recently and is not yet producing new flies.

A "producing" culture would be one that was made at some previous time and is now to the point that new flies are emerging (booming) and is ready to be fed from.


----------



## Dendrodaved (May 4, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> You'd probably be better off emailing them instead of posting the question here.
> 
> A "fresh" culture would be one made very recently and is not yet producing new flies.
> 
> A "producing" culture would be one that was made at some previous time and is now to the point that new flies are emerging (booming) and is ready to be fed from.


Yes, Thank you and I did that, they just haven't answer my email yet.
no biggie, I'll just wait till they get back to me. I'm not planning on any vacations yet anyway. But Thanks again.


----------

